# MOST Croxover Oversize Bottom Bracket



## Roger753

Probably a stupid question but I have seen references to this bottom bracket on a couple of Pinarello frames. 
Ignoring any of the marketing speak nonsense I'm assuming the bit that actually matters is still a standard Italian threaded BB meaning that any BB/Crankset can be fitted and not just a MOST branded one.

Roger


----------



## igor-jz

Roger:

My Pinarello Paris has this "most croxover oversized" BB, but nothing uncommon - it is italian-threaded BB...


----------



## Roger753

Thanks. 

Roger.


----------



## Davide123

*Pinarello Paris BB question*

Good evening,

I don't write very often but I constantly read this forum, thank you so much for your knowledge and tips. 

I have a question for you guys : 

I have a Pinarello Paris 2012 and the MOST bottom bracket fit in that says "most-croxover-oversize-bottom-bracket" and I have a Veloce 10 speed groupset. I'm thinking to buy a Record 2013 and I need to understand if it will fit a BB30 ( the one coming with the used Record Groupset) or not. 

Also, I'm 5'7" tall and I always used a 172.5 mm crankset. The gropuset found is a 175 mm crankset. I never tried this length, any advice? 

Thank you so much

ciao!

davide


----------



## Cinelli 82220

I think it will be Italian threaded, not BB30.


----------



## Kenrow

Davide123 said:


> I have a Pinarello Paris 2012 and the MOST bottom bracket fit in that says "most-croxover-oversize-bottom-bracket" and I have a Veloce 10 speed groupset. I'm thinking to buy a Record 2013 and I need to understand if it will fit a BB30 ( the one coming with the used Record Groupset) or not.


You will need the Ultra Torque BB (italian threads) if you want to run Campy Record in your Paris.


----------



## bikerjulio

Davide123 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I don't write very often but I constantly read this forum, thank you so much for your knowledge and tips.
> 
> I have a question for you guys :
> 
> I have a Pinarello Paris 2012 and the MOST bottom bracket fit in that says "most-croxover-oversize-bottom-bracket" and I have a Veloce 10 speed groupset. I'm thinking to buy a Record 2013 and I need to understand if it will fit a BB30 ( the one coming with the used Record Groupset) or not.
> 
> Also, I'm 5'7" tall and I always used a 172.5 mm crankset. The gropuset found is a 175 mm crankset. I never tried this length, any advice?
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> ciao!
> 
> davide


You will need to buy Italian threaded BB cups for the Record crankset, like these Wiggle | Campagnolo Ultra Torque Cup Set | Bottom Brackets

As for the crank length question, you will find this is a topic of endless discussion. If you buy this group, my suggestion would be to try the 175mm length, and see if you notice any difference. If you really don't like it, then sell the crankset and buy another in 172.5. UT cranks are extremely easy to swap out. It's a 5 minute job. I'm taller than you and have bikes with 175, 177.5 and 180mm cranks. Can't honestly say I can tell the difference.


----------



## aureliajulia

Another Most Croxover Question:

I want to remove the entire SRAM/MOst drivetrain and brakes from my Pinarello Quattro and Replace with Chorus 11 from Ribble. (I'll upgrade wheels, too). I see from this thread the bike need Italian size, but don't understand which option to choose otherwise. One of the above posts mentions Italian threaded cuts to go with MOst, but I'm removing the entire piece. (Well, someone who knows what they are doing will remove it, and I'll 'assist' to learn a bit).

Does it matter which option from Ribble that is Italian sized I choose? And does anyone recommend a particular one? I don't know the difference. I just know I've had problems with the SRAM Force/Rival/Most combination for then tire 3 years I've had this bike. Before, I always had 105, and nary a problem.  But I figure I should waste the opportunity to try Campy.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Outboard cups have two options:

English or Italian.

Pick Italian.

Couldn't be easier.


----------



## aureliajulia

MMsRepBike said:


> Outboard cups have two options:
> 
> English or Italian.
> 
> Pick Italian.
> 
> Couldn't be easier.


Yep. Definitely Italian.

The choices are:
Ultra Torque Record Outboard Cups
BB30 UT OS-Fit Integrated Cups (Press Fit), or
UT OS-Fit Cups BB 386, or
UT Integrated Cup BB Right S1....

Which one???


----------



## MMsRepBike

no no.

Those are choices you pick if you have something else.

None of those.

You want the outboard cups, don't make it complicated.


----------

